# Bison n Noodles



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beef and noodle casserole is a hearty meal and any wild game can be used in place of the beef. We usually use bottled meat and some kind of canned cream soup. This time I used some tough bison ribs and no soup:

*Bison Ribs n Noodles*
*Ingredients for cooking ribs:*
3 lbs - bison ribs 
12 oz can - crushed pineapple
1 1/2 cup - water
12 oz can - beer
1 tbsp - honey
1 tsp - salt

*Instructions for cooking ribs:*
> Remove membrane and fat from ribs as desired.
> Place all ingredients in crock pot.
> Cook on low for 8 hrs or until tender.
> Remove ribs and set aside to cool.
> Skim 1/2 cup of broth off the top (get as much oil as you can)
> Cut meat into bite-sized pieces.





*Ingredients for ribs n noodle casserole:*
1 lbs + - pre-cooked bison rib meat
8 oz - egg noodles
8 oz - sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup - chopped onions
1/4 tsp - marjoram
2 cloves - garlic, crushed
1/2 cup - strained rib broth
12 oz can - beef broth
2 tbsp - butter
2 tbsp of flour mixed in 1/2 cup of cold water
Salt and pepper to taste

*Instructions for cooking ribs n noodle casserole:*
> Preheat oven to 375°.
> Prepare noodles per directions on the package.
> In a large casserole dish mix rib meat with noodles.
> Over medium heat melt butter in a skillet.
> Add mushrooms, onions, marjoram, garlic and cook for 3 minutes.
> Add bison rib broth and cook until onions start to get clear, about 3 more minutes.
> Add can of beef broth and water and flour. Cook for 5 minutes, stirring continuously.
> Add mixture to meat and noodles in casserole dish and mix well.
> Bake, covered, for 30 to 45 minutes.
> Serve with biscuits cooked in oven along with the casserole.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

MMMMM! those biscuits look like my cheesy garlic biscuits.I bet that rib meat was good in that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> MMMMM! those biscuits look like my cheesy garlic biscuits.I bet that rib meat was good in that.


Whoa, that's amazing. The biscuits are cheese/garlic.

.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I can use a different kind of beer I hope, cause I would have to drink the rest of the six pack.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent, I used beef but I did change brand of beer. Great easy recipe, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

riptheirlips said:


> I can use a different kind of beer I hope, cause I would have to drink the rest of the six pack.


I always drink the rest of the six pack regardless of brand whenever I use beer as an ingredient in anything I cook. That looks tasty I think I might try this with Elk this weekend.


----------

